
U.S. Devs Are Sleeping on Flutter - liquidise
https://blog.benroux.me/us-devs-are-sleeping-on-flutter/
======
RMPR
> Flutter is the future of cross platform mobile development. Developers in
> the US are going to be late to the party at the current pace.

So what? all the devs must rewrite their mobile apps in Flutter just because
it is "the future"?

